# Am I the only one experiencing problems



## JenniferMD (Aug 3, 2004)

This board has been acting funny ever since 08/01--after refreshing the board the new messages don't come up; when I respond to a thread it doesn't post immediately; the board seems to go back 5 minutes (after my post shows up, then it will disappear, then it will reappear again). What is going on with these technical difficulties? When will they be solved?


----------



## Dreamn (Aug 3, 2004)

the board has been a lil weird for me.  ill post and have to refresh before i see my post or leave the board and come back.  same thing with me about refreshing before new messages come up


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 4, 2004)

that happens too me too


----------



## JenniferMD (Aug 4, 2004)

Now another problem, I've checked my PMs and even after I respond to them....it still says I have a new PM.


----------



## mermaid (Aug 6, 2004)

I've been getting the dreaded "This page cannot be displayed" It takes me 5 tries to get onto a page. I thought we were shut down again because I couldn't even get to the opening page!!


----------



## Allandra (Aug 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*mermaid said:*
I've been getting the dreaded "This page cannot be displayed" It takes me 5 tries to get onto a page. I thought we were shut down again because I couldn't even get to the opening page!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
I got the same message.


----------



## mermaid (Aug 10, 2004)

today it took over 3 hours to get onto the message boards, it either wouldn't open, or I would get the error page. I can get anywhere else on the site, just not the message boards. Never had that problem before, now it seems to happen all the time!


----------



## blackhair (Aug 10, 2004)

You re not the only one ladies...


----------



## mermaid (Aug 10, 2004)

oh yeah, and now that I'm on, it's moving so slow that I keep thinking I'm gonna get that error message again!


----------



## Tai (Aug 10, 2004)

What in the world happened today?  The site was frozen for me from about 1 pm until just now.  Was it being updated, was there a troll?


----------



## Britt (Aug 11, 2004)

I have been having problems with the board too since 8/1. I can't even access any of the other boards right now


----------



## LABETT (Aug 11, 2004)

I am having trouble logging on too and the board is very slow.
What happen to the rest of the boards.


----------



## sunflower (Aug 11, 2004)

Just wanted to say I'm also having problems. This is the only area I can get to. I have an error message at the top of my screen


----------



## ccd (Aug 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*sunflower said:*
Just wanted to say I'm also having problems. This is the only area I can get to. I have an error message at the top of my screen 

[/ QUOTE ]






 me too


----------



## sunflower (Aug 11, 2004)

Everytime I try to post the board shuts down.


----------



## JenniferMD (Aug 11, 2004)

Now there are tons of error messages


----------



## Tai (Aug 12, 2004)

Exactly.  Is anyone going to respond about what's going on or are we to be left to mull this over ourselves?


----------



## Michelle79 (Aug 12, 2004)

What's going on??


----------



## BabyCurls (Aug 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ccd said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*sunflower said:*
Just wanted to say I'm also having problems. This is the only area I can get to. I have an error message at the top of my screen 

[/ QUOTE ]






 me too 

[/ QUOTE ]

 <font color="purple">Same here. Just wish they fix the problem.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </font>


----------



## Hadiyah (Aug 12, 2004)

Me Too, esp yesterday


----------



## ShaylaCheri (Aug 12, 2004)

Me and other friends I talk to outside of the board are also experiencing problems. Maybe its just too much going on right now and they are still trying to fix the board to accomodate the new changes. Lets be patient


----------



## ShaylaCheri (Aug 12, 2004)

FYI:

The board moves faster in the AM when not too many people are on.


----------



## Carlie (Aug 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ShaylaCheri said:*
Me and other friends I talk to outside of the board are also experiencing problems. Maybe its just too much going on right now and they are still trying to fix the board to accomodate the new changes. Lets be patient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Even if that is the case, it would be nice if someone aknowledged that it is so.


----------



## ShaylaCheri (Aug 12, 2004)

Your right..lol maybe they dont know what it is themselves. I guess they figure we know its a problem so why tell us "its a problem" when we already know that much.


----------



## fletgee (Aug 12, 2004)

There is a problem?

Thank goodness..I thought my puter was buggin!


----------



## sterry (Aug 13, 2004)

Okay, add me to the list of problems.

1)My post disappear.
2)I see that someone knew has posted but when I click on there isn't a post.
3) I tried several times to login and user's name and password not recognized.
4)I have to refresh to see new replies.
5) My replies don't show up.
6)Worst of all sometimes when I click on the reply or post button an "AD" starts loading. Now Im getting a bunch of pop ups. Even with all the Spyware, Adware,preventorsI have.

But I will be patient. Im sure it is alot of hard work trying to run a board smoothly.


----------



## mermaid (Aug 19, 2004)

OKay, now I haven't been able to reply to PM's; it says we cannot proceed, when just 2 days ago I could. 
As far as the time of day thing, it was never a problem before, just since all the new stuff.


----------

